# Captured Ring Cocobolo



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

It's stainless, but it is a finger ring!
Cocobolo, sanded and finished inside and out.
I will voice it to your specifications.




































$30 TYD anywhere in the U.S.
Paypal or money order, please.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's a really nice piece of Cocobolo, good color.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Wow !! I like it.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks guys. I wish I was a better photographer. The color looks right in the 1st and 3rd photos, but the others don't show the true colors.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Sold!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Saw that on FB. Love it ! Didn't think it would take too long to sell. You do beautiful work !!


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks, Bones!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yep another beaut!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I leave for the weekend and look what ya gone and done! Nice lookin call Weas. The band (ring) is a nice touch.


----------



## Hellbilly1373 (May 12, 2012)

That's a real beauty there! Nice work.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Thank you all for the nice comments. I made another "ring" call. It sold in less than an hour for $40.










It's African Blackwood. More of these style of calls will be coming soon. I have a few more orders to catch up on in the meantime.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

That's a great looking call Dave. Nice work!!!


----------

